# - قوانين كنسيّة صريحة بخصوص الزوجة الواحدة



## النهيسى (16 أكتوبر 2009)

- قوانين كنسيّة صريحة بخصوص الزوجة الواحدة


    1- " أيما رجل علمانى أخرج امرأته من بيته من غير علة ولا حجة تستوجب ذلك أو تزوج أخرى معها أو مطلقة من زنا، فلينف من كنيسة الله".

    القانون 45 من قوانين أكليمنضس " للآباء الرسل "
    عن الداخلين إلى الإيمان المسيحى:

    2-"... وإن كان واحد له زوجة أو إمرأة لها بعل، فليعلموا أن يكتفى الذكر بزوجته، والمرأة ببعلها "

    القانون 27من الكتاب الأول لقوانين الرسل
    وأيضا بخصوص المؤمنين الجدد:

    3- "... وإن كان واحد له زوجة، أو إمرأة لها بعل، فليعلموا أن يكتفوا "

    القانون 62من الكتاب الأول لقوانين الرسل

    وكان هذان القانونان لازمين للمقبلين إلى المسيحية من الوثنيين أو اليهود حيث توجد ممارسات لتعدد الزوجات.

    من صفات المسيحى:

    4- "... ولا يكون نهما، ولا محبا للعالم، ولا محبا للنساء، بل يتزوج بإمرأة واحدة".

    القانون 38 من قوانين أبوليدس

    5- " إذا مات واحد من الإثنين المتصلين، فالآخر محالل " أى له الحق " أن يتزوج. فإذا تزوج الواحد من قبل موت الآخر، فالذى تزوج مدان مداينة الفاسق...

    " ولا يتزوج واحد له زوجة. وهذا المثال " = العمل " الواحد يكون لمن ماتت زوجته "

    القانون العاشر من قوانين باسيليوس

    وواضح آن هذا القانون لا يعطى الحق فى الزواج ثانية، إلا لمن ماتت زوجته. أما الذى يجمع بين زوجتين فيعتبر فاسقا.

    "لا يصلى اكليريكس " = رجل من الاكليروس " جملة على تزويج ثان".

    القانون 72من قوانين باسيليوس

    6- " تعدد الزواج بالنسبة إلينا، خطية أكثر من الزنا، فليتعرض المذنبون به للقوانين "

    القانون 80 من الرسالة القانونية الثالثة للقديس باسيليوس

    وذلك طبعا لأنه زنا دائم، وليس زنا عرضيا، كما أنه ضد الشريعة. عن المتزوجين و المتزوجات بعد نذر البتولية
    7- " فليفرض عليهم من التوبة، مثل الذى يفرض على من قد تزوج إمرأتين وجمع بينهما، وليلزموا قانون الزناة لأنهم كانوا عرائس المسيح".

    القانون 18من قوانين مجمع أنقرا المقدس سنة 314م

    ومن هذا القانون يفهم أن الذي كان يجمع بين زوجتين، كان يتعرض لعقوبة الزناه، ويطابق هذا لعبارة "مدان مدانية الفاسق" التي وردت في القانون العاشر من قوانين باسيليوس.

    ويقول ابن العسال تعليقاً على هذا القانون بالذات:

    " افترى من جمع بين إمرأتين، تقبل له توبة، إلا بعد ترك الثانية؟! و هكذا أيضا الزناة: هل تقبل لهم توبة إلا بعد ترك الخطية والإنعزال عنها".

    ابن العسال

    8- " ولا يتزوج مؤمن بغير مؤمنه، ولا بالثابته في الزنا.... ولا يجمع بين زوجتين أو اكثر رقم 8 في الزيجات الممنوعة – قوانين البابا كيرلس بن لقلق

    هذه القوانين التي أوردناها تمثل عصورا مختلفه. الثلاثه الأول منذ عهد الرسل، والأخير في القرن الثالث عشر. والباقي في القرون الأربعة الأولي للمسيحية.
من
كتاب شريعة الزوجة الواحدة في المسيحية، وأهم مبادئنا في الأحوال الشخصية
البابا شنودة الثالث

​


----------



## maroo maroo (16 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جمييييييييييل
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا
ربناااااا يباااااااااركك


----------



## النهيسى (16 أكتوبر 2009)

maroo maroo قال:


> موضوع جمييييييييييل
> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ربناااااا يباااااااااركك


شكرا للمرور الغالى

الرب يباركك


----------



## candy shop (19 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع مهم جداااااااااااااااا

اتمنى الكل يقراه 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا نهيسى

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## النهيسى (19 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراا
جدا
جدا
جدا
للمرور الغالى

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جميل

شكرا ليك​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> شكرا ليك​


مرور فى منتهى الذووووق

الرب معاااكم​


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جميل  يا النهيسى

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## jojo_angelic (31 أكتوبر 2009)

رائعـــــــه هى معلوماتك دائما استاذ النهيسى
         الرب يحفظك


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع
ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (31 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل  يا النهيسى
> 
> شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


منتهى الشكر

للمرور العزيز

الرب معكم​


----------



## النهيسى (31 أكتوبر 2009)

jojo_angelic قال:


> رائعـــــــه هى معلوماتك دائما استاذ النهيسى
> الرب يحفظك


شكرا جدا أختنا  الغاليه

الرب يفرح قلبك​


----------



## النهيسى (31 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رائع
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


شكرا أخى  الفاضل

العدرا تستركم​


----------

